# Canada: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Quote:*http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local...ishColumbiaHome*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

http://www.cbc.ca/video/news/player.html?clipid=1367710705

Interview with the owner. 



> Quote:


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

That is disgusting. A dog should be safe in his/her own yard. How sad. My condolences to the family


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Indeed... If a police handler/dog came into my yard all of my dogs would go after the intruding dog. They're doing what a dog does, defending it's home... Why are police taser-happy with people, but it's shoot-first-ask-questions-later with a dog? One 'tase and that fight would have been over.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

If the residents did not receive notice that the police were going to be on their property, and did not specifically consent to it, isn't that considered trespassing? The police were performing a scheduled exercise, not actually chasing after a criminal.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveWhy are police taser-happy with people, but it's shoot-first-ask-questions-later with a dog? One 'tase and that fight would have been over.


Excellent point.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Well, someone brought that up, and a member on pitbull-chat.com from Canada replied with this story:


> Originally Posted By: Zoe;545361The chances of them sueing and winning are remote. There was another case a couple years back where the cops here ''busted'' a childs birthday party and open fired on the resident pit bull mix..... with about 20 people there, kids, babies, etc.. I talked to a girl that was there and I burst into tears just hearing it. She said there were kids crawling on their hands and knees screaming, while masked men kicked in the door and shot the dog. Her baby was splattered in blood. This is a house they were ''supposedly'' scoping out all day, but they had no idea a birthday party was going on??? There were balloons all outside, people coming and going with presents, etc... The stupid thing was, the guy they were looking for was pulled over earlier that day and they didn't arrest him, knowing full well the house was being scoped out as they talked to him and let him go. They tried to take it to court and of course lost. Look at that pit mix that just got shot who was innocently in his yard WITH his owner. They just walked in and shot him. THIS is the Canada we live in. :no2:


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I dont get this story?
How can these cops just waltz onto these peoples property & start a "training excersise?"
Something is just not right here.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Oh good. So at any given point, a police officer can come onto my property, deem my dog dangerous and shoot him, and walk away scot free? Ridiculous.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: VirginiaOh good. So at any given point, a police officer can come onto my property, deem my dog dangerous and shoot him, and walk away scot free? Ridiculous.


It said the pitbull attacked the police dog.
Now I want to know if the pitbull was out BEFORE or AFTER the cops came onto the property.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

the pitbull was loose on its own property. the police and their dog came onto the property where they were attacked....


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Ah, so what bussiness do these cops have on other peoples property.
I can see both sides of the story here.
1. it IS the guys yard
2. the article said the cops have used this area for training before
3. the pitbull went after the police dog first

Im sure we don know the whole story, & I am sorry for this family, but I think something is being left out.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

There have been cases in which cops have shot dogs when there were no police dogs around. One specific example that comes to mind was in Prince George's County, Maryland, in which officers and SWAT teams swarmed the MAYOR'S house. Kicked in his door, of course his two labs started barking up a storm, and both were shot dead in front of the mayor, his wife, and his elderly mother for "aggression". And for what? Because they mistakenly believed the mayor's wife to be trafficking marijuana (she was not). Why didn't they just tase the dogs? There were certainly enough officers and SWAT team members to handle two dogs. 

From my experience, it seems like if the police want a reason to justify killing a dog, they will find one. When it comes down to your word against a cop's word, you're probably not gonna win that one.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

yes, but by the RCMP spokesman's own words each previous time residents were informed in advance. That way, people could make sure pets and children were inside...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: Dainerrayes, but by the RCMP spokesman's own words each previous time residents were informed in advance. That way, people could make sure pets and children were inside...


Ah so they forgot.
And now someones dog has to pay. Thats GREAT. Im glad my tax dollars go to these people.
I would go after the Department or whoever was in charge.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

My wild guess is that without a warrant or a consent from the property owner they have no business being there. its trespassing in my book, but then again "they are the LAW"







.

poor family.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

two things to note.....the husband was two houses down, and the woman was INSIDE the home (folding laundry), not outside with the dog. It's tragic, and this should never have happened. The dog was doing what dogs do, defending its property. But it just makes me even more certain that I never want my dog outside without me with her, regardless if she would stay in the yard or not. I can keep Ava on my property, but I cant keep others out. What a shame!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Well, of course the pit went up to the other dog first. It was in her yard... And she died for it.

Can you guys say that if a bunch of cops and a K9 came into your yard while you had your off lead dog(s) out, they wouldn't confront the dog coming in? Not to mention the K9 probably thought he was on the trail of a bad guy and was in working mode. 

If the bulldog was indeed holding the throat of the K9, how did they get a clear shot of her head? Where it appears to be a bullet wound. 

And how was a group of trained men/women unable to break it up, or at least hold the dogs until they released? A trained K9 isn't going to redirect on his owner, and a bulldog won't 9/10 times redirect to a human... I don't know. Just another pit bull, I'm sure they would have taken thing MUCH, MUCH different if it were two K9's who git into it bad.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

How very sad.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

This is such a sad story & so senseless! That picture of the man holding his dog just broke my heart. 

Kristina


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

It did, it really gives depth to the story, to see the pain, the blood, and the sadness. I'm pretty sure that's all I would be able to do if that happened. Cry and hold my blood covered baby. Going for revenge will only get you the same as your dog.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

No offence, but Im sure they did it "just because they can."
Alot of cops do that.
My friends house got raided (on suspicion of drug dealing. Long story short, the kids father had died & left him money. He bought a new car.) & made his GRANDMOTHER get on the floor, they were insulting him & his mother (who is on methodone for cancer) calling her a dopehead & calling them POS,saying they would shoot his bulldog.
I was absolutley horrified to hear this.
I mean yes, there are ALOT of good cops out there, but some are just power hungry.
Im sooo sorry for this family who got their dear pet shot.
Believe me, if this happned to me, someone would deff be paying for it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I think it is tragic, but....

To play the devil's advocate,

What if the police and the dog were chasing and armed assailant who just shot somebody? They are not going to call ahead and give you a warning that their dog is chasing a suspect through your property. 

If the dog was chasing a suspect and a pit charged them, I would expect they would shoot the pit before it engaged the dog and continue after the suspect. 

At this point the pit owners would feel just as terrible. Even with a fenced yard, hoodlums will go over the fence, the police will put the dog over the fence and go over themselves. 

It is sad, hope the police dog makes it. 

Maybe they should forget shooting the dog, and shoot the assailant who is running from them before they get to your backyard. Oh well, you chose to run from the cops, they shot you, you died, that's the way it goes. No point in innocent people being injured or killed because of an idiot who runs from the cops.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I think, though, if they WERE chasing a suspect a certain amount of understanding would be there. after all, they were there to protect the people of the community. Here, they just decided to wander into someone's yard as a training exercise. Something which is actually ILLEGAL for them to do since they had no legitimate purpose there


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: DainerraI think, though, if they WERE chasing a suspect a certain amount of understanding would be there. after all, they were there to protect the people of the community. Here, they just decided to wander into someone's yard as a training exercise. Something which is actually ILLEGAL for them to do since they had no legitimate purpose there


Exactly.

Also, I think a suspect would be less likely to go into the yard of someone with a pit roaming around if there were other dog-less yards around to escape through.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

If they had been chasing someone, I would have more understanding. Doing training and using someone else's property unannounced? I don't have much understanding for the RCMP. Geez, maybe a lot of people need to rethink their plans to move to Canadia ?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Indeed... I would certainly feel much better, though still obviously distraught, if I knew my dog was killed because of the bigger picture: My community. Because they were chasing a dangerous criminal. Now, if she then became aggressive towards the humans, I would have shot her myself. 


However, this has nothing to do with what happened. some things are not adding up here. I have been in the middle of a fight between a bulldog and GSD, a full blown fight, teeth flying, dogs rolling and screaming, and yet I and two family members were able to get them apart with no break stick, while the bulldog was holding the throat of the GSD. How was a squad of police not able to do this? And it would take a while for the bulldog to kill a K9, she was no big dog... Not sure of the K9 though. Likely a GSD, shepherd type... With thankfully most have loose skin around the neck. He probably suffered a few punctures and will be fine. If he was in any bad condition they'd be making sure everyone knew it. 


And to be fair, I just read another article, the dog was technically on her property, but the fight occurred on an adjacent lot. His yard wasn't fenced... Not the best of owners, I would say.

I already asked this, but what do you think the police would have done if two of their K9 officers got into it bad, and could not be separated by yelling and pulling them away, say they were holing on to each other? They would have gone farther to separate them and would have succeeded.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

So this was in Canada, but it might as well happen anywhere.
It sounds like the police officer admits to the fact that prior notice of the exercise was NOT given. That's one big problem. I wonder how this will turn out and what punishment, if any, will be administered...hmm.

I just think of what would happen if they were not police, but just trespassing citizens and the dog attacked one of them. What can a dog-owner/property-owner do?

I don't currently, but I think I will put up at least one sign on my property that a dog is on patrol.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

It happens in middle America also!!! 
News - Local News 

'Our dogs didn't get fair shake' family says after Animal Control ruling. 
After a public meeting held at the North Platte Animal shelter Thursday, city resident Pam Baker said she'd "had a lot better days."

One of her family’s pit bulls, Zeppelin, was determined to be potentially dangerous by the Animal Control Commission. 

The decision came after another one of the family’s pit bulls, Hexic, was shot and killed Christmas Day by North Platte Police Officer Nate Weems.

Baker said she was irritated by Weems’ behavior after the shooting. 

“I didn’t like how he treated our family,” she said. “He didn’t have any remorse for what happened.”

She also believes that the city isn't taking an officer discharging a weapon in a residential area seriously enough.

“(Assistant Police Chief) Jim Agler called me. After a while he said 'We’ll have to agree to disagree,'” Baker told the Bulletin. “Yeah, we will.”

On Christmas Day, Gary and Billie Motsinger called the police and said two pitbulls were chasing a sheep on the property of Tim Axthelm. 

When officers responded, the dogs Hexic and Zeppelin were chewing on the corpse of what the officer believed was a recently killed sheep. There was blood on the ground and on the sheep’s wool.

But, that doesn’t mean that the dogs killed the sheep, Baker said. And, she is not alone.

Mallory Mathers, who was living on the Axthelm property at the time, wrote in a statement to the police that the animal was dead the day before the incident. 

Mathers repeated that claim to the Bulletin, though she acknowledged she did not tell anyone the sheep was dead until after the shooting.

“I don’t believe one bit (that the sheep) was killed by a dog or any other animal,” Mathers said. “There wasn’t any blood around it when I saw it dead the day before.”

Mathers did not testify at the hearing.

The Bakers took photographs of the sheep an hour to an hour-and-a-half after the incident, Pam Baker told the Bulletin.

The Bakers say the pictures clearly show that the sheep had been dead for quite some time. “If it were a fresh kill, there would have been a lot more blood,” she said.

She also claimed that neither dog had blood on their teeth or their fur.

Baker does not believe the dogs were responsible.

“If I thought for one second that those dogs killed that sheep, I’d have them put down myself. I don’t want those kind of dogs around my grandchildren,” she said.

Baker thinks she’s never seen either of the dogs display aggressive behavior, even on the day in question.

“They were puppies, for God’s sake,” she said. 

The two dogs were brothers and a little over a year old.

Hexic, the dog who was killed, was a constant companion to Baker’s two-year old granddaughter, she said. The girl would play with the dog, tug on its ears, and ride it like a horse, among other things. Never once, Baker said, did the dog show the slightest bit of agitation.

Baker said on the day Hexic was shot, her granddaughter said, “I thought officers were here to help us.”

When told that’s what police officers do, Baker said the girl asked, “Then why didn’t he help Hexic?”

“That’s the hardest part of all of this,” Baker said, referring to explaining what happened to the family’s youngest members.

Baker admitted her family was totally in the wrong for having the dogs loose, a sentiment that was expressed by police officials at the hearing.

However, she posed this question to the Bulletin, “Are we going to shoot every dog that runs loose in North Platte?"

Commission and police officials said publicly that Hexic, the dog that was shot, was threatening Weems and that he was justified in the shooting.

Having seen the same police videos the Commission saw, Baker totally disagreed. She told the Bulletin she’s been around big dogs for more than 40 years and knows what aggressive behavior looks like.

She said both Zeppelin and Hexic were displaying puppy-like behavior and that Hexic was running away from Weems when the shot was fired.

“You can see on the video that he already had his gun out," Baker said. "He was acting scared of the dogs and didn’t have any reason to.”

Baker admitted this isn't the first time she’d been involved with a dog that was deemed to be potentially dangerous. The first was a few years ago, she said, and she also disagreed with that assessment.

“The only danger that dog posed would be licking someone to death,” she said. 

Baker said she is seriously considering bringing legal action against the city over the shooting. 

Under the commission's decree that Zeppelin is a potentially dangerous dog, the Bakers have to pay a $250 initial fee plus $100 annually. Zeppelin will also have to muzzled and leashed when out of the yard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I have no sympathy for the owners at all in this particular incident. 

People who own pit bulls should have no sympathy for them either. 

People who own GSDs, Rottys, Pits, or any dog breed or mix that has the size and reputation for doing serious injuries to people, dogs, and farm animals run free and unsupervised. 

This type of incident is one that small communities site all the time when they are considering breed bans.

If you love your dogs or love your breed, keep them contained. 

If a hunter was walking across my property with a gun and was accosted by my GSD running loose on my property, the chances are pretty good the hunter would shoot the dog. 

I just talked to my dad, who is a hunter. He says that if he was out with his bird dog, and a dog came and attacked his dog, he would shoot it. Of course he either hunts with permission, or on his own property. 

These cops were out there at the request of the sheep's owner who said the dogs were harrassing their sheep. 

It is my biggest pet peeve that people move out to the country and then believe that they can just let their dogs run free. I have to pack my dogs up in my car and drive them into town to walk them, because of dogs allowed to roam and kept without any type of restraint. 

And they let the two year old RIDE on the dogs???? 

Whatever. 

They cannot believe their dogs attacked the sheep. If it did or did not, the police should not be faulted for shooting a dog that was busily consuming a farm animal, when asked their by the farmer. 

If the dogs got out, I would have sympathy for them, but would still hold them accountable. But this story sounds like they let their pitts run. If this was any other type of dog large enough to bring down a sheep, I would feel the same way about it, so it is not a breed bias thing.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: selzer If a hunter was walking across my property with a gun and was accosted by my GSD running loose on my property, the chances are pretty good the hunter would shoot the dog.


And you would be okay with this? If someone was on YOUR property without your permission, and shot your dog for being on YOUR property, minding his own business or protecting it or whatever, you wouldn't raise [heck]? Not trying to start anything, I'm just curious.

Does it make a difference if your property is fenced and that person snuck in and is trespassing? Or what if you have 10 acres of unfenced property, but you know with 100% certainty that your dog would not leave the property, either through training or some sort of device like an electric fence?

Running free all over the neighborhood is one thing, but I think that as long as an animal is on his own property, he should be completely safe. Especially from strangers who are not supposed to be on that property.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Man this story is sad. I would demand some serious justice for my dog since a notice never went out. I agree with the owner in the interview, they could have done so many other things before killing the dog, death is permanent and you can't take it back. UGH. A lot of cops hate pit bulls and/or fear them, I have no doubts the owner is also right in his theory that if he had a lab or a yappy little dog, it would still be alive.

When I first met my boyfriend he was pretty clueless about dog stuff. He couldnt tell the difference between a boxer and a pit bull, he also would say he wouldn't hesitate at all to "put a pit bull down" if he saw one while on patrol. He said a lot of cops think like that. Now his attitude and perception is totally changed of course because of me, so much that he has been a great advocate for pit bulls, but so many cops are idiots and aholes about dogs. When we adopted an APBT his friends were like "[censored]?" "never comin over to your place!"


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

None of this makes any sense. Police just show up and start training in this dudes yard?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

While I would not be "ok" with it, I understand that it could happen. The hunter would not have been out to get my dog, but if he felt he had permission to go over the property -- property line was not well defined, and he went onto it without realizing it, then, if he feels his life is in danger he will shoot the dog and end up having to pay for the dog dog. 

It is up to me to protect my dogs. Even though I have only one acre, they are only "free" on my property when I am out there with them, otherwise they are in their kennels which are within a fenced yard. So if someone shot them, they would be specifically going out of their way to shoot a dog that was not a threat to them.

The thing is, the law looks at dogs as property. If someone comes on my property and shoots my dogs, they can be charged with trespassing, and they will have to pay replacement cost of the dog. That is it. No pain and suffering. If there are vet bills, they may have to pay them. Because the law sucks and looks at a living breathing creature the same as a coffee table, I have to ensure that my dogs are not in the line of fire. 

Letting dogs run loose, even with an e-fence is a serious gamble. If you care about your dogs, letting them roam the neighborhood and chase people's sheep is not the way to show it. E-fences have the appeal of being economical, they do not take away from the decor, and they do not cause people a pain every time they mow. Unfortunately, people coming from across the fields instead of by the road, may never realize they are there until they are staring at your dog coming at them. For pits and shepherds both, the reputation of the breeds are such that many people are not willing to take their chances of fighting the dog off, and if they have a gun, they may shoot the dog in self-defence.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsback. UGH. A lot of cops hate pit bulls and/or fear them, so much that he has been a great advocate for pit bulls, but so many cops are idiots and aholes about dogs.


THIS is NOT a true statement. I mean, seriously.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I would not be surprised if a lot of police officers feel the same way that a lot of the population feel about pits. Denying the fact that they have a reputation will not help their reputation. I think across the board, many cops think the same as the rest of the general population about such things. 

What doesn't help is when people let them roam freely.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

"So many cops are idiots and aholes"
I dont think I would word it like THAT is what Im saying.
Thats sorta disrespectful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

i agree. i wouldn't use that language on a message board.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

The quote was: 



> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDs ...but so many cops are idiots and aholes * about dogs *


(emphasis mine)

Taking the quote out of context changes the entire connotation and is unfair. I believe MustLoveGSD's bf is actually a cop himself, I don't think she was out to be disrespectful or rip on cops at all.

As Selzer touched upon, cops are people too. A lot of people are idiots and







holes about dogs, especially pit bulls. And the sad truth of the matter is, most people do have that bias against pits and will react to them differently than they would to a golden or a small foofy dog, and that reaction doesn't change just because someone becomes a cop.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: VirginiaThe quote was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that out of context?
SHE SAID IT. 
but whatever


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I shouldn't get involved... But those are two very different sentences, saying many in a population itself are idiots, compared to saying many in a population are idiots ABOUT something. So I agree, she was quoted out of context. 

And I find that statement to be very true. In the general population many are idiots about pit bulls, it only makes sense that there would be a portion of the law population that are idiots as well. The comments were directed against those members of the police, not the police themselves.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsback. UGH. A lot of cops hate pit bulls and/or fear them, so much that he has been a great advocate for pit bulls, but so many cops are idiots and aholes about dogs.
> ...


Where did you come up with that assumption? A lot of cops hate Pitbulls? I really dont think any of that is true with cops, and Pitbulls.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Some of you people must not have much interaction with LEOs or the general public and their bias towards bully breeds. I guess it would take you actually owning a pit bull to TRULY understand the blatant and unforgiving hate and discrimination owners of these dogs face, sometimes on a day to day basis. It is disturbing how some people will act towards and treat a certain breed of dog. Racism by another form if you want to take it to extremes. Angel R, from the many posts you have made about your negative opinion and view on pit bulls anytime this forum gets into a debate about them, your comments about my post is not surprising so I don't even care to get into it with you. You OWN and LOVE a "dangerous" breed yourself, a breed that MANY people are afraid of, so I am assuming your fear, ignorance, and hatred of pit bulls is one sensationalized by the media and I hope one day you can open your mind. really, I'm just going to leave my comments to you about this subject at that because you have a strong opinion about pit bulls and this is just the same argument on a different day. It gets so old. Sorry I just find it very hypocritical and funny in a sad way how someone can own a german shepherd but scoff at bully breeds and the thought of owning them or others owning them.

Yes my boyfriend is a patrol officer, why would he lie to me about what other cops are saying about pit bulls when even he himself had the same attitude towards them, more than any other breed? A LOT not ALL cops have huge chips on their shoulders, they become cops for all the wrong reasons and love the major power trip they receive and the authority they have. A good majority ARE aholes(sorry for not putting that more eloquently), my boyfriend will tell you the same thing as well as my father who is a retired deputy sheriff of 20+ years. A lot of them have only had negative encounters with dogs, ESPECIALLY pit bulls, so you get a lot of officers who will react with fear, hatred, and adrenaline first rather than logic when they encounter dogs.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

A post from my bulldog forums...
"i pulled up at a gas station today and had boss with me as i got out of my truck a woman walked by and seen me talking to boss. when i shut the door she went to "inform" me about my dog. she said that a "red nose red eye" pitbull is the meaniest breed of dog to have. i tried to explain that red nose is not a breed which fell on deaf ears. the woman said that her husband has 7 "blue nose" pitbulls that he breeds and would never own a red nose again because they are so mean. and it only got better she told me about how a full blooded pit should be shorter and heavier than boss which only weighs about 50lbs. after trying to explain bullys ast and apbt she got mad and left without even going in the store. i guess some things will never change"

The ignorance people have with this breed is amazing...

And, even sadder, people seem to be moving on to Presa, cane corsoe, and dogo's. THAT is scary. those dogs are huge and bred as guardians. 
Here is a thread of myths, and it can go to show how many people hate these dogs for no reason other than ignorance..
http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?t=607

I personally know several PO's. And I've asked them all the question about bulldogs... two out of them said they wouldn't hesitate to shoot if one ran up to them, and said that the men in their unit wouldn't either. I asked what they'd do about a lab running at them. "Well that's a different story, labs are friendly".
Excuse me? Bulldogs are bred for NO human aggression, I've never heard the same for labs.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

APBT, isnt it amazing how people know more about your dog than you do? Lol What ignorance. My buddy owns a blue nose, and its like one big teddy bear.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Oh yes... Just ask my neighbor, he knows for a fact that my pet line boy (Jaeger) is from working K9's, and how the long legs mean he's going to be more wild than a pet, so he's probably mixed with wolf.

WHAT? The only thing wolfish about him is his appetite.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveOh yes... Just ask my neighbor, he knows for a fact that my pet line boy (Jaeger) is from working K9's, and how the long legs mean he's going to be more wild than a pet, so he's probably mixed with wolf.
> 
> WHAT? The only thing wolfish about him is his appetite.


LOL!! Wolf/Pit? Wow. Some kind of hyrbid. Im thinking about getting an all black GSD puppy from somewhere. ( Still searching ) and from what Ive seen in pictures a lot of them look pretty wolf-ish. I cant wait to hear what my neighbors will say!

I would love to have a Pitbull. I think they make fantastic dogs. Ive heard you have to have different home owners insurance though. How true is that?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

I don't own any pits now, he's my GSD pup... Although I had someone ask if he WAS a pit.


Oh boy... Insurance, renting a home, things like that are very affected by owning a pit. There are stickies about it on the bulldog forum. And you should be ready to crate and rotate if you own one, as it is very natural for them to not tolerate your other dogs sometime in their life.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

Oh okay. I figured you were talking about your Pit because of your avatar. I know its tough to get into an apartment in a lot of areas with Pitbulls. Ive never checked into home insurance though. I guess I should look into that, and even see what they say about GSD. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

You're welcome.

No, she belongs to a nice person on PBC named Shon.
Here is her ped:
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=206097


I will have to see if there is any update on if this family will get anything from the police. I HIGHLY doubt it, though..


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveA post from my bulldog forums...
> "i pulled up at a gas station today and had boss with me as i got out of my truck a woman walked by and seen me talking to boss. when i shut the door she went to "inform" me about my dog. she said that a "red nose red eye" pitbull is the meaniest breed of dog to have. i tried to explain that red nose is not a breed which fell on deaf ears. the woman said that her husband has 7 "blue nose" pitbulls that he breeds and would never own a red nose again because they are so mean. and it only got better she told me about how a full blooded pit should be shorter and heavier than boss which only weighs about 50lbs. after trying to explain bullys ast and apbt she got mad and left without even going in the store. i guess some things will never change"
> 
> The ignorance people have with this breed is amazing...
> ...


Bulldogs USED to be bred for no human aggression, that is no longer true.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*

goes back to the problem with dogs -is not with dogs it is with people!!If I was a dog I would do my best to go back to my roots.Just not possible for the canine race.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: The SergeantAPBT, isnt it amazing how people know more about your dog than you do? Lol What ignorance. My buddy owns a blue nose, and its like one big teddy bear.


Oh it is just RIDICULOUS. Suddenly everyone is an expert on pit bulls just because they watch the news. These people are like, diseased..I don't know how else to describe it. Total brainwashed.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: The Sergeant
> 
> 
> LOL!! Wolf/Pit? Wow. Some kind of hyrbid. Im thinking about getting an all black GSD puppy from somewhere. ( Still searching ) and from what Ive seen in pictures a lot of them look pretty wolf-ish. I cant wait to hear what my neighbors will say!



90% of the time I get "OMGZZZ A WOLF!!" the rest tell me my dog is surely a black lab mix.









This is how I respond to the wolf comment: "Yep and people can believe that all they want, as long as it keeps stupid people away "

If you have a BGSD, be prepared to hear this every time you're out in public:

"wooooow i didn't know GSDs came in solid black?!"

I think most people believe me when I tell them he is a GSD but I can tell by the look on people's faces that they apparently know my dog better than me and still think he is mixed with something. It's amusing nonetheless!



sorry for the hijack but I always thought this was a wolfy looking photo of Chief:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> 
> Bulldogs USED to be bred for no human aggression, that is no longer true.


No, most APBT breeders are still breeding for no human aggression. It's not tolerated anywhere, it wasn't tolerated back in 'the days' (and these days) for fighting purposes, but today people are even more vigilant because of the spotlight on these type of dogs. 



Ha I knew a person who took her GSD, and her two sons took their GSDs, one was a pure black, to a training session to check it out. The trainer (who owned bulldogs no less!) waxed over how unpredictable and vicious german shepherd all were when he saw them... and then pointed to the lady's son's BGSD and said, _now this lab mix, being a mutt, will have a more stable temperament.._ When the owner pointed out he was a working, full blooded GSD the trainer ARGUED that there were no pure black GSDs.. I don't know where he got his license.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Disgusting. Pit killed in her own yard.*



> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> Bulldogs USED to be bred for no human aggression, that is no longer true.


That statement is only true for irresponsible breeders. The same could be said of irresponsible german shepherd breeders. 

Put the blame where it belongs, punish the deed and not the breed.


----------

